# Spielvorstellung: DeadStorm



## kruemelkeksfan (6. Apr 2014)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich die letzten Wochen damit verbracht habe, ungläubig auf den Monitor zu starren, meinen Computer anzuschreien und arme Forenmitglieder mit nervigen Fragen zu bombardieren, möchte ich euch nun das Ergebnis meiner Mühe präsentieren:

RapidShare: http://rapidshare.com/share/BFDE0B3E87268D24E54872C0EE1CF2D1
Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ueqapfh85hyjx1e/T6nQ8-LQyO

Ich hoffe, jemand interessiert sich dafür und kann mir noch ein bisschen Feedback geben 
Im Moment habe ich noch Probleme mit dem Sound, der manchmal nicht abgespielt wird (hauptsächlich beim Schießen/Nachladen). Weiterhin marschiert der Spieler bei Bedarf einfach über den unteren Fensterrand hinaus :autsch:, die Animationen gehen manchmal zu schnell, obwohl die FPS konstant sein sollten und ich kann das Spiel nicht mal in ne .jar packen, ohne eine NullPointerException zu bekommen 

Ich hoffe, ich habe eure Neugier nun hinreichend geweckt, sodass ihr es nicht erwarten könnt, dieses fantastische Werk runterzuladen und mir zu helfen, damit mein Computer nicht mehr so unter meinen verbalen Attacken leiden muss 
LG Max


----------



## TheSorm (6. Apr 2014)

Poste mal bitte Screen shots für einen ersten eindruck


----------



## kruemelkeksfan (6. Apr 2014)

OK, sind online


----------

